# Sabai's Crochet Barefoot Sandal Pattern (Free)



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's the barefoot sandal pattern for babies and toddlers.

Easy to make, look so cute!! I've made them 3 times (6 individual sandals) so hoping the pattern is ok. It's great way to use up all sorts of left over cotton/bamboo even acrylic yarns.

Because they are mainly worn in summer, I try to use cotton/bamboo type yarns, also discovered with others I've made that wools and acrylics tend to scuff up a lot and look a bit raggy after a while.

Have included previous pattern for barefoot sandals too! Sorry I didn't put a picture on the pattern but they are just little triangles on top of which you can put flowers or other embellishments. (Will include a pic of some others I've made but not same pattern as posted [the star ones are not my design])

Leanna x


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I had to smile as all our thoughts have been on ice and snow, that there is summer somewhere! What a nice change of pace.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Thanks for sharing. I had to smile as all our thoughts have been on ice and snow, that there is summer somewhere! What a nice change of pace.


Well today is 35c but we have 2 x 38c, 2 x 40c and 1 x 41c coming up in the next week. Think in your terms that's over 100f.

I dislike it intensely but equally wouldn't like freezing temps either. We do get down to 0c occasionally but mostly between 5-10c in Winter. Adelaide is renowned for extreme temps and we are the driest state on the driest continent, so not too much rain either!!

Leanna x


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

leannab said:



> Well today is 35c but we have 2 x 38c, 2 x 40c and 1 x 41c coming up in the next week. Think in your terms that's over 100f.
> 
> I dislike it intensely but equally wouldn't like freezing temps either. We do get down to 0c occasionally but mostly between 5-10c in Winter. Adelaide is renowned for extreme temps and we are the driest state on the driest continent, so not too much rain either!!
> 
> Leanna x


I'll trade you some of my -6 F, blowing snow, and icy roads for some of your heat. That would make us both comfortable.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

leannab said:


> Well today is 35c but we have 2 x 38c, 2 x 40c and 1 x 41c coming up in the next week. Think in your terms that's over 100f.
> 
> I dislike it intensely but equally wouldn't like freezing temps either. We do get down to 0c occasionally but mostly between 5-10c in Winter. Adelaide is renowned for extreme temps and we are the driest state on the driest continent, so not too much rain either!!
> 
> Leanna x


The extremes in temperature are amazing. I did not know that about Adelaide, so thank you so much for the geography lesson, I love to find new things. The dryness must be difficult though. I lived in high desert in California for some years, and there was some of that there. The dryness more than anything was always fodder for the fire storms.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

THey are cute. Thank you.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> THey are cute. Thank you.


I've just posted the pattern on Ravelry too. That's a first for me but got through it ok!!!!!

Leanna x


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

very adorable pattern. maybe even my uncooperative gb will like these. i am sure her mother will. maybe need to make one for each of them.

it is now 10* F and going up to the 20's today--warmest day this week. whoopie!


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I have a new niece (born Dec. 2/13). My SIL will likely appreciate a few pair of these lovely barefoot sandals!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

SavvyCrafter said:


> Thank you for sharing. I have a new niece (born Dec. 2/13). My SIL will likely appreciate a few pair of these lovely barefoot sandals!


They're very quick and easy to make, you could whip up many in an evening! Good Luck.

Leanna x


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are very adorable!


----------



## mel51 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your patterns. They are on my to do list


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

In 1974, On Kwajalein, M.I., I macramed those sandles for myself so I could dance barefooted [which I love] the Officers Club Dances..
Never got caught.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

ann seal said:


> In 1974, On Kwajalein, M.I., I macramed those sandles for myself so I could dance barefooted [which I love] the Officers Club Dances..
> Never got caught.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Leanna x


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: back at-cha!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful, so sweet on little toes


----------

